# Yall give me a caption with this one



## ultramag (Jul 31, 2006)

Give me a saying to go along with this picture.These ole gals were serious.


----------



## Jubal (Jul 31, 2006)

"may I have this dance?"


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 31, 2006)

who put that mirror there?


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 31, 2006)

"Yep, you got ticks on your belly too."


----------



## ultramag (Jul 31, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:
			
		

> who put that mirror there?


That is sure what it looks like


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 31, 2006)

"You cross this log and IT"S ON!!!!!!" 
Thanks Jerry. You should submit that pic as a weekly entry on cuddeback's website.


----------



## Shed94 (Jul 31, 2006)

Great photos that's cool.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 31, 2006)

Hunter Haven said:
			
		

> "You cross this log and IT"S ON!!!!!!"
> Thanks Jerry. You should submit that pic as a weekly entry on cuddeback's website.


Haven i know, i have taken thousands of pictures in the past 6 years and that is one of the coolest right there


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Jul 31, 2006)

ultramag said:
			
		

> Give me a saying to go along with this picture.These ole gals were serious.



Sister thats My Corn!!!!!!! You best be backin off!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 31, 2006)

Ding Ding Ding!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 31, 2006)

Here he comes, run Herman run !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 31, 2006)

"That is Randy's corn!!  Back up girl!!  He put it all out for me."...


Jessica thought of that one..


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 31, 2006)

''OK....we are acting like humans  now!''


----------



## jinx0760 (Jul 31, 2006)

*caption*

I'll be your Huckleberry!


----------



## OconeeJim (Jul 31, 2006)

*"See what Tink's 69 does to me........"*

"I'm practicing for the rut.... cha, cha, cha"

  "No Sally, you put your right foot in...."

  "Yes dear, I know we are twins, but......"


----------



## mike bell (Jul 31, 2006)

Simon says cross your front legs......


----------



## ultramag (Jul 31, 2006)

Arrow3 said:
			
		

> "That is Randy's corn!!  Back up girl!!  He put it all out for me."...
> 
> 
> Jessica thought of that one..


Tell miss Jessica that she did good  I knew everyone would get a laugh out of this one


----------



## j_seph (Jul 31, 2006)

*Hmmm*

Doe 1
I am telling you this is what I saw
Doe 2
So your saying this guy was standing like this
Doe 1
Yes just like this
Then he had this corn nugget or it could of been a rock and bashed out his window
Better look out cause I saw this same guy hanging from a tree last year


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 31, 2006)

Do you think this fur makes me look fat?


----------



## ultramag (Jul 31, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> Here he comes, run Herman run !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh yes i know herman!! the clock is ticking 
Tic Toc Tic Toc Tic Toc


----------



## snoles (Jul 31, 2006)

Step left...step right...........suck that belly in.....let's go.....2 more sets of 10 left!!!!


----------



## dale (Jul 31, 2006)

who you saying ,gotta a big butt


----------



## kevincox (Jul 31, 2006)

Herman is mine, no he's mine!


----------



## Duramax (Jul 31, 2006)

the one on the right is a MALE!


----------



## leo (Aug 1, 2006)

*My buck is .................*

than your buck  

Cool pic Ultramag, thanks for posting it


----------



## rip18 (Aug 1, 2006)

Great picture!  Great captions too!!


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2006)

"You have afflatoxin poison too?"


----------



## ultramag (Aug 1, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> "You have afflatoxin poison too?"


 All my deer seem to be just fine.Thanks for the input.Why have you got to spoil it and make a comment like that


----------



## ultramag (Aug 1, 2006)

ultramag said:
			
		

> All my deer seem to be just fine.Thanks for the input


It was meant to be funny, every other response was making me laugh.I should have known this was coming.So i say whatever I am gonna keep feeding and feeding and feeding


----------



## ultramag (Aug 1, 2006)

ultramag said:
			
		

> All my deer seem to be just fine.Thanks for the input.Why have you got to spoil it and make a comment like that


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 1, 2006)

I still dont understand why the humans prefer this way of walking...


----------



## HMwolfpup (Aug 1, 2006)

any one remember the Far Side cartoons....maybe this was the inspiration!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 1, 2006)

HMwolfpup said:
			
		

> any one remember the Far Side cartoons....maybe this was the inspiration!



YESSSS! I was trying to remember what they reminded me of!
Thanks for posting the pix, Ultramax! The captions are hilarious!
Sue


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 1, 2006)

*?*

Patty cake patty cake
Strewn or spilt,
I'm eatin' this corn 
without any guilt


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 1, 2006)

You put your left foot in
you put your left foot out
you put your left foot in and
you shake it all about
You do the Hokey Pokey and 
you turn yourself around
that's what its all about


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 1, 2006)

YOU AINT WOMAN ENOUGH TO TAKE MY MAN !!!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 1, 2006)

"Does this fur make me look fat." Thats funny right there!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 1, 2006)

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> "Does this fur make me look fat." Thats funny right there!


That was a good one


----------



## ultramag (Aug 1, 2006)

They are all funny to me


----------



## Hogguide (Aug 2, 2006)

ultramag said:
			
		

> It was meant to be funny, every other response was making me laugh.I should have known this was coming.So i say whatever I am gonna keep feeding and feeding and feeding



"Feed them and they will come"
King Corn (Hogguide)


Caption

*"Put Up your Dukes"*


----------



## Hogguide (Aug 2, 2006)

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> "Does this fur make me look fat." Thats funny right there!




I like your Avatar!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 2, 2006)

"Think you can move in on my buck, you hussy!! I'll teach you a thing or two about street fighting."


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 2, 2006)

j_seph said:
			
		

> Doe 1
> I am telling you this is what I saw
> Doe 2
> So your saying this guy was standing like this
> ...



hey I just saw this.....for some reason this sounds real real familiar


----------



## SimpleMan (Aug 2, 2006)

What do you mean he asked you to meet him here.
He asked ME to meet him here yesterday!!
I knew he was a liar and a cheat.
We'll fix him good when he shows up!!


----------



## holadude (Aug 2, 2006)

Quick!  Act like a groundhog and they might not shoot us!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Aug 2, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> "You have afflatoxin poison too?"


_________________________________
What a response???   I have said it once and will say it again with even more laughter....You da man Randy!!!! ..............................................
Jerry,
    Now you need to quit feeding those deer. You know better than that......... How many times does Randy need to tell you......


----------



## Hunter Haven (Aug 2, 2006)

ultramag said:
			
		

> It was meant to be funny, every other response was making me laugh.I should have known this was coming.So i say whatever I am gonna keep feeding and feeding and feeding


______________________________
Thanks for sharing the awesome photo with all of us. Don't worry about certain people. They will eventually have to entertain themselves!


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 2, 2006)

*actually thought that was pretty funny too*



			
				Hunter Haven said:
			
		

> ______________________________
> Thanks for sharing the awesome photo with all of us. Don't worry about certain people. They will eventually have to entertain themselves!



I think in keeping with all the controversy corn has been in on the board,Randy saw the humor in that.I did too.


For a bunch of hairy mean deer killing machines,there's a lot of sensitive feelings sometimes............


----------



## Hunter Haven (Aug 2, 2006)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> I think in keeping with all the controversy corn has been in on the board,Randy saw the humor in that.I did too.
> 
> 
> For a bunch of hairy mean deer killing machines,there's a lot of sensitive feelings sometimes............


_________________________
I completely understand where you are coming from but finding humor in his response would be followed by , ,or even this  Atleast that is what most people would do


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 2, 2006)

*Thanks for understanding*



			
				Hunter Haven said:
			
		

> _________________________
> I completely understand where you are coming from but finding humor in his response would be followed by , ,or even this  Atleast that is what most people would do


  Maybe he left his smileys on the other side of the fence


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 2, 2006)

Lets get back to the reason why the thread was started to begin with...Captions for the picture...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 2, 2006)

"Grab your partner DOE see DOE..."


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 2, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> "Grab your partner DOE see DOE..."




Good one Phil....


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 2, 2006)

*did that already,moving on.........*



			
				matthewsman said:
			
		

> Patty cake patty cake
> Strewn or spilt,
> I'm eatin' this corn
> without any guilt




 didn't mean to detract


----------



## leo (Aug 3, 2006)

*What he said please......*



			
				Arrow3 said:
			
		

> Lets get back to the reason why the thread was started to begin with...Captions for the picture...




PLEASE keep the thread on track .......


----------

